
RIAA chief: ISPs to start policing copyright by July 12 - rosser
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-57397452-261/riaa-chief-isps-to-start-policing-copyright-by-july-12/
======
stock_toaster
What I don't get is.. if they "police" their networks, wouldn't they open
themselves up to losing "carrier status"?

It seems like such a move would make them _responsible_ for what happens on
their networks, something I can't imagine they actual desire.

~~~
wmf
ISPs aren't common carriers now, so they can't lose it.

